# MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)



## hellskilled (15. Dezember 2014)

*MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

alle guten dinge sind drei. ich suche ein gaming laptop für ca. 1.200 eur mit 15 zoll. habe jetzt die folgenden drei gefunden die ganz gut aussehen:

Produktvergleich

lenovo hat als einziger eine grafikkarte mit 16 gb statt 8 gb. macht das den großen unterschied? 

ansonsten nehmen die sich glaube ich alle nicht viel. ich tendiere zu dem msi, auch wegen der vielen positiven bewertungen. den kann ich irgendwann bei bedarf noch auf 16 gb ram und mit ner ssd aufrüsten.

wozu würdet ihr raten?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Grafikspeicher niemals 8 oder 16 GB.
Das Lenovo hat 4GB die anderen 2GB Vram.

Am meisten würde mir das MSI zusagen.


----------



## GreenFreak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Für das MSI spricht die Tastaturbeleutung und der minimal bessere Prozessor, für das Lenovo der RAM und Preis, für das Acer hingegen die SSD (würde nie wieder einen Computer ohne nutzen müssen) und etwas der Preis. 

Würde persönlich, wenn es diese drei zur Auswahl gibt, zu letzteren neigen.

Wie RAZ0R bereits angemerkt hat, beziehen sich die 8/16GB auf den Arbeitsspeicher, nicht den Grafikspeicher 

Andere Frage.. Muss es unbedingt ein Laptop sein?


----------



## hellskilled (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

stimmt, dass war der arbeitsspeicher, nicht die grafikkarte.

ich habe lange überlegt und mich für einen laptop entschieden.

die ssd würde ich mir gegebenfalls später selber nachrüsten, wenn ich den msi nehme. das ist mir momentan nicht so wichtig. und bezüglich des arbeitsspeichers von 16 gb habe ich schon öfter gelesen, dass der momentan gar nicht ausgereizt werden würde. hier könnte ich das msi bei bedarf ebenfalls nachrüsten.

ihr merkt schon, ich hab mich sehr in das msi verguckt


----------



## GreenFreak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Ist da denn Platz für ne zusätzliche SSD oder willste SSD only leben? Könnte ggf eng werden  Wenn man an die heutigen 50GB Spiele denkt... 
Mit dem RAM hast du vollkommen Recht! Das MSI ist bis auf die fehlende SSD auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## hellskilled (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

bin der meinung in einem der kommentare zu dem msi gelesen zu haben, dass man neben der eigentlichen festplatte auch noch zusätzlich eine ssd einbauen kann.


----------



## VWGT (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Das VN 7 acer hat auch einen m2 SSD slot also könnte man es auch mit ner normalen HDD nehmen gibt glaube ich 500gb und da ne m2 SSD einbauen würde ich so machen beim Prozessor aber den i7 4710hq da der andere Prozessor den es zur Auswahl gibt nur 2 Kerne hat bei gleicher tdp von 47watt


----------



## hellskilled (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

hatte mich jetzt schon für den msi entschieden. aber der kann nicht sofort geliefert werden. jetzt erstmal noch keinen bestellt.

gut das du das thema prozessor ansprichst. wo liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen Intel® Core™ i7 (4. Generation) 4720HQ Prozessor Haswell und Intel® Core™ i7 (4. Generation) 4710HQ Prozessor Haswell ?

das ist zum einen der unterschied zwischen msi und lenovo/acer. und zum anderen gab es den msi auch noch bei anderen onlinehändlern. dann aber mit dem prozessor 4710hq statt 4720hq.


----------



## VWGT (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

der 4720 ist ein etwas aufgebohrter 4710 kaum ein unterschied der 20 taktet 100mhz schneller was man nicht wirklich merkt tdp ist bei beiden 47watt.

Für mich wäre das Display der ausschlaggebende Punkt und das ist meiner meinung nach beim VN7 das beste der drei


----------



## hellskilled (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

aha. bei dem display hätte ich jetzt gar keine großen unterschiede erkannt. 

bei besonderheit zu grafik steht bei dem vn7 als einziger nix von directx 11. sollte man sich hierüber gedanken machen? 

bei dem vn7 stört mich ein wenig, dass mit den 8gb ram bereits beide plätze belegt sind. aber was solls, zur not kauft man sich dann 2x8gb ram neu und verkauft die alten. und der vn7 hat in der vorliegenden ausführung die ssd bereits verbaut


----------



## VWGT (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Ist ja die GTX 860m verbaut beim vn7 und die hat wie alle Karten der 800er Serie dx11 den RAM kann man natürlich tauschen obwohl ich ausser beim rendern noch keinen sinn von mehr als 8gb sehe


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: MSI vs. Lenovo vs. Acer (Gaming-Laptop für 1.200 EUR)*

Aus Support-Gründen kann ich von Lenovo nur abraten, mein Kollege hat da gerade mit zu tun......nur soviel, Lenovo hat seinen deutschen support an Medion abgegeben, und das ist die reinste Abzocke!


----------

